# CD Cover



## Nicolas Alary (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey guys ! 

I'm going to work on the CD cover of a rap artist. Actually what you see here is just a test brought together in a couple of hours but I thought you might like to have a look a it ! 

BEFORE / AFTER here !

Nicolas


----------



## Rabieshund (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd skip the stars and maybe keep some of the foreground instead of blurring everything. Lighting is good and dogs look kinda mad.  Pretty good job for a test!


----------

